# Free photography ebook!



## glun (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm a regular guy learning photography and sharing my passion online. I am also trying to help whenever they have any photography questions. 

I recently wrote a small ebook and you can download it for free at my website. You can check it out here and let me know what you think. Many thanks!

Gary
The Photography Express |


----------



## Ysarex (Jan 24, 2015)

Yep, ummm -- I'd suggest you get that "learning photography" part finished first before you do any more writing.

Joe


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 24, 2015)

Wow, that was harsh.  I realize the internet is anonymous but that doesn't mean you have to be nasty.


----------



## BrickHouse (Jan 24, 2015)

I get the sense that Glun is 'learning photography' much like I am still 'learning medicine' after 13 years and will be for the rest of my life. To the OP, the website looks great, organized and easy to navigate. Keep at it.


----------



## Ysarex (Jan 24, 2015)

SquarePeg said:


> Wow, that was harsh.  I realize the internet is anonymous but that doesn't mean you have to be nasty.



Sorry, that was harsh, but it really was an attempt to help. I could phrase it like this: The site contains too much faulty information and needs to be gone over carefully and corrected. I'd pull it until that was done. I'm not sure that will make him feel a lot better -- but it is meant to help.

Joe


----------



## photoguy99 (Jan 24, 2015)

This looks like thousands of other sites. What's special about your site and your eBook, Gary?

What makes it more valuable than all the other resources there, that I'd give you my email address to get it?


----------



## glun (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you for all your constructive criticism. I believe everyone has to start somewhere and putting myself out here is one way to learn. Similar to 'learning photography', I never want to stop learning no matter how good I become one day.

Anyway, thanks for your suggestions I'll improve the getting started page on my website. I'm more into sharing my experience right now. I'll get more specific later and hopefully impress some of you when I post next time 

Attached are some recent pictures that I took.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## snerd (Jan 24, 2015)

glun said:


> I'm a regular guy learning photography and sharing my passion online...........


I only learn from irregular guys, sorry.  

The problem is, there are 'many' very experienced photographers on this forum. You're not going to be of much help to them if you're only 'still learning'. But don't take it personal, because it's not that at all. Keep at it!


----------



## joeymas (Mar 11, 2015)

Perspective: One day I decided that I love photography so much that I was going to start a youtube channel and make videos in order to show other people what I have learned. I soon saw that thousands of other people have beat me to it and they have much better production tools than I do. Why bother? Time is better spent just taking great photos


----------

